# HD 5870 GPU Temp #3



## Gameboy (Jan 3, 2012)

For some reason, GPU Temp #3 is much higher than my GPU core/GPU Temp #2 temps under load. The delta between GPU Temp #3 and #1/2 can be as large as 20-25c.

When I'm idling, all the temps are around the same (~35c)












From what I understand, GPU Temp 1-3 are all on the GPU die? If it was a seating/contact problem, wouldn't I see high temps with Temp 1 and 2?

Edit: The card is reference.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 3, 2012)

The various gpu temps are gpu core (usually 1), memory and the vrm's (voltage regulators). What brand card and which revision is it?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Temp #3 is most probably VRM temps. Don't panic however. Panic when they reach 115C+


----------



## Gameboy (Jan 3, 2012)

GPU-Z (and W1zzard) has stated that GPU Temp 1-3 are all on the GPU die itself.






The VDDC/VRM temps are under control.



BlackOmega said:


> The various gpu temps are gpu core (usually 1), memory and the vrm's (voltage regulators). What brand card and which revision is it?



It's a Sapphire card, reference model. Not sure on the exact revision.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 4, 2012)

Gameboy said:


> GPU-Z (and W1zzard) has stated that GPU Temp 1-3 are all on the GPU die itself.



Even though it may say that the temps are all on the die, I will have to respectfully disagree. 

 Here's how I came to that conclusion. I had purchased a HIS 5870 (non reference) with a dead fan. Ordered a replacement from China, however, it would take 2 weeks to arrive. In the mean time I had acquired an XFX 5850 non reference. Checked all of the mounting holes to make sure the 5850 heat sink would bolt up to the 5870, it did. Then proceeded to swap the heatsinks and shrouds. 
 As I was removing the heat sink from the 5850 I noticed that it didn't have any pads that sat on the memory. The way it was designed is it just passed air over the bare memory chips. Now on the other hand, the HIS heatsink had an area with thermal pads on it that sat right on the memory. 
 At any rate, I mounted the XFX heatsink to the HIS and ran a super quick Furmark check. Wouldn't you know it, one of the temps skyrocketed, GPU#3 IIRC. 
So that leads me to believe that GPU#3 is actually memory temperature. So by deducing, we can conclude that GPU#2 would be the VRM's, and GPU#1 is the actual core. 

 At any rate, I put the HIS heatsink back on the 5870, mounted a 120mm fan to it with zip ties and all my temps were great.


----------



## Gameboy (Jan 4, 2012)

^ Those are non-reference PCB's, so they may have different sensor points compared to Reference boards. And I have yet to see a reference 5870 without thermal pads on the memory... I usually only see a lack of thermal pads on non-reference cards.

If GPU Temp 2 is VRMs, then what are VDDC Phase temps in the pic above?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 4, 2012)

temp 1 2 3 are core ,shader and uncore temps if you had a compatible voltera or like vrm it would show more temps lower down(sorry as yours does vddc etc) as mine do and 95 could point to a mounting issue on your cooler or poorly apllied tim,but could also be many other things high memory oc etc pushing uncore too much all afaik


----------



## Gameboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Added the other another SS to the OP showing max VDDC temps.  One other thing to note is that, the further I increase the vcore, the bigger the delta is between GPU temp 1 and GPU temp 3. For example, at stock, the temp 3 is about 15-20c higher than temp 1... but at 1.26v, temp 3 is about 25-30c higher than temp 1.


----------



## heky (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried reseating the cooler with new TIM, to see if it helps with the temps?


----------

